# DNP Source in US/Canada?



## dileepsv (May 4, 2021)

Hi there,
Used D's dnp many years ago (Dinitro) and hes been inactive for the past few years.

Anyone recommend any good sources in NA? I've been out of the loop for 3-4 years now..

Much appreciated!


----------



## rawdeal (May 4, 2021)

Got a kick out of your last post here in 2015 ... the one where some (other) guy was running 600mg DNP ed.

Welcome back.


----------



## dileepsv (May 4, 2021)

hahaha i just read it too. The post right below mine after the poor guy kept taking 600...

Guys, I need your help. I am experiencing a fever. Right now it is 24 hours since I took 600mgs. Any suggestions?​




*​*


----------



## metsfan4life (May 4, 2021)

Hey what’s wrong with 600mg/day!? Besides sweating your balls off. But all kidding aside, 600 is a lot but that’s my sweet spot to really feel lIke hell. DiNitro was great


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

metsfan4life said:


> Hey what’s wrong with 600mg/day!? Besides sweating your balls off. But all kidding aside, 600 is a lot but that’s my sweet spot to really feel lIke hell. DiNitro was great



I know a man who is running DNP at 800mg per day bro...


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samrooo77 (Jun 4, 2021)

nutraburn is a good and fiable source and very very cheap ! 

Dinitro and d-hack was the 2 best sources with nutraburn (nutraburn is now for me the best, I never test it but I read feedbacks of this source and it is fiable)


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 4, 2021)

dileepsv said:


> Hi there,
> Used D's dnp many years ago (Dinitro) and hes been inactive for the past few years



I know this doesn't help you any just figured I would pass along the info. D announced his retirement years ago.


----------



## maglama (Jun 27, 2021)

I think Nutra is the only one left standing at least from what I've seen. No complaints on my end about the quality of product, not the best though as the smoothest cycle I've ever had was using Scorpion's shit waaaay back in the day.


----------



## alfred6868 (Today at 4:59 PM)

maglama said:


> I think Nutra is the only one left standing at least from what I've seen. No complaints on my end about the quality of product, not the best though as the smoothest cycle I've ever had was using Scorpion's shit waaaay back in the day.


Nutra doesn't deliver to Canada. Any Canadian sources?


----------

